# Normal for 4 weeks and 26 Days? - Special Kush #1 Plant



## sgtjones12 (Oct 25, 2013)

Is this normal for my plant to be this small on week 4 Day 26?? Its a  special Kush #1 Strain by royal queen and the plant does have a smell.


----------



## sgtjones12 (Oct 26, 2013)

No response?


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2013)

No that is far from normal for a plant that old. You do know that 4 and 26 days is almost 8 months old right? That plant is tiny. It is small even for 26 days let alone 4 weeks and 26 days. What kind of soil are you using and what strain is that plant? You seem to have stunted growth.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 26, 2013)

I think hes at 26 days, but no it should be bigger I agree with HL.
Again what is that soil?


----------



## sgtjones12 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> No that is far from normal for a plant that old. You do know that 4 and 26 days is almost 8 months old right? That plant is tiny. It is small even for 26 days let alone 4 weeks and 26 days. What kind of soil are you using and what strain is that plant? You seem to have stunted growth.



No its not 8 months its been only half a month I started september 30


----------



## sgtjones12 (Oct 26, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I think hes at 26 days, but no it should be bigger I agree with HL.
> Again what is that soil?



Im using Miracle Grow soil


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2013)

sgtjones12 said:
			
		

> Im using Miracle Grow soil



Yeah, I figured that. And that my friend is your problem. I use a neutral soil with very little nutrients in it. Especially for my seedlings.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 26, 2013)

weak seed in compacted soil.


----------



## sgtjones12 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah, I figured that. And that my friend is your problem. I use a neutral soil with very little nutrients in it. Especially for my seedlings.



alright so i need to change my soil up then... any recommendations?


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2013)

sgtjones12 said:
			
		

> alright so i need to change my soil up then... any recommendations?



I use Miracle Grow Seed Starter Mix. It doesn't have any of those time release nutrients. I add some perlite to it and some sweet lime.


----------



## sgtjones12 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I use Miracle Grow Seed Starter Mix. It doesn't have any of those time release nutrients. I add some perlite to it and some sweet lime.



Alright so you use Seed starter mix for the entire plant? you just add your own Nutes?

Can I use Jobes House Plant fertilizers, Perltie and the Seed Starter Mix?


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2013)

No you don't want to use those bro...Cannabis needs nutrients that are for it and not house plants. Besides those spikes suck. No way to control the amounts you feed. A lot of us use General Hydroponics 3 part or the 2 part. I use the 3. 

Copy this>>>http://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-Flora-Series-FloraBloom/dp/B0024NDVRA/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1382821323&sr=1-1&keywords=general+hydroponics+nutrients

It's cheaper when you buy it by the Gallon but I don't know what your cash situation is. IIMO it is some of the best nutrients for the money and how easy it is to use. I wouldn't use anything else, but that is my opinion. 

And yes I use that same soil mix for the entire grow...from veg to harvest. I find it a lot easier to use a neutral soil and control everything that goes in.  Since you are using chemical nutrients and not running an all organic show you will need to make sure your PH is on point. For soil that is 6.3-6.8. I ph everything to 6.5 and use the sweet lime to help stabilize everything.  If you don't have a ph meter you will want to get one. Your ph being off enough will have a big time negative impact on your grow and your results. It sucks identifying and battling deficiencies.


----------



## sgtjones12 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> No you don't want to use those bro...Cannabis needs nutrients that are for it and not house plants. Besides those spikes suck. No way to control the amounts you feed. A lot of us use General Hydroponics 3 part or the 2 part. I use the 3.
> 
> Copy this>>>http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0024NDVRA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...



Alright so I use seed starter soil, buy a PH meter and I found this http://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-FloraGro-Fertilizer-1-Quart/dp/B000BT3UAM/ref=sr_1_11?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1382821741&sr=1-11&keywords=general+hydroponics+nutrients


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2013)

sgtjones12 said:
			
		

> Alright so I use seed starter soil, buy a PH meter and I found this http://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-FloraGro-Fertilizer-1-Quart/dp/B000BT3UAM/ref=sr_1_11?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1382821741&sr=1-11&keywords=general+hydroponics+nutrients



You need all three. Not just the Grow. You need Micro and Bloom as well. Then depending on wether you are in veg or flower you mix the three together in water in differnt amounts. In veg it's 3-2-1, G-M-B. In flower it's 1-2-3, G-M-B. Seedlings it's 1-1-1 I believe. I feed full strength as soon as I feed but I usually dilute it with more water if the plants are nutrient sensitive, as some strains are. That link I posted is for all 3.


----------



## sgtjones12 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You need all three. Not just the Grow. You need Micro and Bloom as well. Then depending on wether you are in veg or flower you mix the three together in water in differnt amounts. In veg it's 3-2-1, G-M-B. In flower it's 1-2-3, G-M-B. Seedlings it's 1-1-1 I believe. I feed full strength as soon as I feed but I usually dilute it with more water if the plants are nutrient sensitive, as some strains are. That link I posted is for all 3.



Alright I will get all 3 and The PH testing


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh and those ph strips suck, you need a meter. I know it sounds like I am just costing you more and more cash but believe me, I have been there and cheaped out and found that there are certain things you can't skimp on. A PH meter is one. I used the strips when I first started and nothing but ph problems.

Try here>>>http://www.eseasongear.com/phtesting.html

It's where I buy all my meters. Good prices, good product and fast service.


----------



## sgtjones12 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Oh and those ph strips suck, you need a meter. I know it sounds like I am just costing you more and more cash but believe me, I have been there and cheaped out and found that there are certain things you can't skimp on. A PH meter is one. I used the strips when I first started and nothing but ph problems.
> 
> Try here>>>http://www.eseasongear.com/phtesting.html
> 
> It's where I buy all my meters. Good prices, good product and fast service.



Nah its ok bro I just want the best for my marijuana plant


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2013)

Whay kinda light you using?


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2013)

sgtjones12 said:
			
		

> Nah its ok bro I just want the best for my marijuana plant



Just wanted to make sure you knew this takes some cash to get started. It will more than pay it back to you once you are cranking out the Dank and you are not paying someone else for their shitty smoke. I bought a probe meter with the replaceable probe. I have bought one replacement probe in the 2+ years I have had it so it has been well worth the little bit of extra money up front. The replacemt probes cost about what a cheaper pen meter would cost. Your choice. My first two meters were pen meters. 

Some peeps think that Cannabis is just a weed and and it's easy and cheap to grow. It is easy to grow once you get the basics down and stick to a routine, but it's not cheap at first. Things i do to keep my costs down since I only grow for my wife and I is:

I only buy the cheap HPS bulbs from 1000bulbs.com. You can get caught up what's the best bulb hype and spend a fortune but for me it's *buy cheaper and replace more often.*
Next thing I do, but I am not recommending, is I don't grow in anything bigger than 1 gallon pots. The Seed Starter Mix I use can only be gotten in small bags and costs like 4.50 a bag. I add perlite and sweet lime as well so it can get expensive to make a bunch or soil. If I could get soil in bulk cheaper things might be different. 
I buy my nutrients by the gallon. GH 3 part is like 29 bucks a gallon for each of the 3 parts.


----------



## sgtjones12 (Oct 28, 2013)

So I just transplanted my plant and the soil i put it in has perlite and everythign so i hope im good and i jsut got a  twin adapter for my two new CFLs


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 28, 2013)

t5's are optimal for vegging. I use t5's at times but mostly a mhconversion hid.


----------



## FatNakedGuy (Oct 28, 2013)

mine looked almost exactly like that at about one month.. then they hit the reservoir at the bottom of the cup shortly after that and EXPLODED in size.


----------



## sgtjones12 (Oct 29, 2013)

The transplant was successful, now Im just waiting until wednsday for my Ph meter, Soil, Fert, perlite, timers , Flowering light.


#Already have two CFL's for vegative just needed a extra for Flowering


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2013)

Did you use seed starter mix or something else?  

You are probably also underlit.  How many CFLs do you have on your plant?  What wattage are they--real wattage not equivalent wattage?  Do you have a fan blowing on it?  Do you have a dedicated space with reflective walls for your plant?

FatNakedGuy--what do you mean when you say "they hit the reservoir at the bottom of the cup"?


----------



## sgtjones12 (Oct 29, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Did you use seed starter mix or something else?
> 
> You are probably also underlit.  How many CFLs do you have on your plant?  What wattage are they--real wattage not equivalent wattage?  Do you have a fan blowing on it?  Do you have a dedicated space with reflective walls for your plant?
> 
> FatNakedGuy--what do you mean when you say "they hit the reservoir at the bottom of the cup"?



I have 2 CFLs both are 45 (45+45=90). I have a fan and I have reflective walls (Aluminum foil). I also got starter mix and perlite bag.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2013)

Foil is not a good thing to use on the walls.  Regardless of how it looks, it is a poor reflector of light.  Remove the foil (almost anything is better).  Flat white paint works well and is inexpensive.

Do you have an enclosure that you have your plants in?  How large is it?  You are going to need a lot more light.  This may be part of the reason the plant is stunted.


----------



## sgtjones12 (Oct 29, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Foil is not a good thing to use on the walls.  Regardless of how it looks, it is a poor reflector of light.  Remove the foil (almost anything is better).  Flat white paint works well and is inexpensive.
> 
> Do you have an enclosure that you have your plants in?  How large is it?  You are going to need a lot more light.  This may be part of the reason the plant is stunted.



I do have it enclosed its  in my closed near the corner and Its wide enough to like reflect heat from the light and the fans breeze.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 30, 2013)

Definitely want to remove the aluminum foil. That is for reflecting heat not colored light. You can either paint the walls white or if you have a Lowes home improvement near you, you can get a 4'x25' roll of reflectix in the insulation section. It is 95% reflective of full spectrum, and it has some insulator value. Or you can order some panda film from one of the online stores.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2013)

Flat Whit Paint. I have used both and have never seen a difference,,except paint is easy and no wrinkles.


----------



## 7thG (Nov 3, 2013)

I've seen people use Miracle Grow with good results. It cant be that. I'd put money on the fact its your light. Im with Weedhopper, what light source are you using/ And how close are they? You can keep them real close like an inch and a half.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 4, 2013)

Lotsa help goin on here n good advice....sgt you might be use to givin orders ; ) but the ppl here have got you going in the right direction.

Use t5 lighting for veg and an HPS  for flowering. Even if its only 150-250 watts. You can get a cheap 400watt for under 100 bux. Try good seeds and dont forget the dolomite lime ...its important!!


Goodluck!


----------



## M1LeHiGh1 (Nov 4, 2013)

I am growing the same  strain, mine are into their 5th week of flower, mines were 4wks and about 8" and had at least ten alternating nodes, so I would say something is wrong. Looks well enough, nutes? light?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 4, 2013)

The distance between the cotyledons (first 2 round leaves you get) and the soil / next node, is incredibly far away. You are underlit for sure  

Glad you're on the right track with what people are saying here. Yes, underlit.. yes, remove foil, it's for heat NOT light....yes, that soil is too thick, there's no aeration and  having nutes in it are a big no-no, as the cotyledons hold all the stuff they need for the first 2 weeks or so. 

Good luck! :aok:


----------

